# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  IT kompani ne Tirane dhe Shqiperi

## Agon_xh

Jame shume pak i inforumuar rreth asaj se sa kompani te IT ka ne Tirane dhe gjithe shqiperine, ne fakt e kam fjalen per kompani te persosura qe punojne ne web aplikacione, software te ndryshme ... gjithashtu me intereson a ka kompani te huaja qe operojne ne Shqiperi ne kete fushe. Nese dikush ka info mund te cek ndonje kompani dhe web adresen e tyre.

----------


## justdoit1980

firma ka plot, po te persosura cik veshtire
pastaj varet cfare kerkon ti te te bejne ato.

----------

